# Moving family to Chennai



## Nellyclaude (May 14, 2014)

Hello,

We have the opportunity to move to Chennai for work for 6 months. We have 2 young children (aged 3 and 4). Just wondering if it is hard to get places in international pre-schools and some of the most family friendly places to live?
Also are you able to give children that young malaria tablets?
Any other tips and hints much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Nelly,

I'm not sure if you have managed to get answers by now. It shouldn't be a problem to get your kids enrolled in international pre-schools. Have you found out where your office will be located? It would be easier to find a locality within a 6-8kms radius since travelling might be quite hard initially. Adyar, Besant Nagar, Anna Nagar, Kilpauk and Nungambakam are the only known areas to me and found it pretty good. 

Not too sure about the malaria tablets. Please do check with your GP.

All the best with the move!


----------



## ankita9030 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey...moving to a new location can sure disrupt your family life! I have one article resource for you that can help you in your relocation period. Read the article at _nichcy.org/families-community/moving_

I hope article will help you to get the information actually you want.


----------

